# School Co op



## melissasmith25 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi all, 
My husband and I are thinking of moving to Abu Dhabi to teach with ADVEC. Only problem is, our salary packages won't include a tuition allowance for our son. Do any non-working spouses in Abu Dhabi do homeschooling co ops? We are trying to figure out options. 
Thank you!


----------

